# Estrogen conversion



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Sorry to trouble you but I can't seem to find anywhere on the web that can help me.

I chat to women in the US (and elsewhere) doing IVF and their E2 numbers seem to be in different units to those my clinic use. When I say to them my E2 was 2.04 they scratch their heads as all their levels come back in the 1000's.

I asked what units mine were measured in and I think the nurse said nmol/L. In the US I think they use pg/mL. 

Could you tell me how to convert from UK to US units is please? Thanks!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Sorry to trouble you but I can't seem to find anywhere on the web that can help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for replying but maybe you misunderstood or maybe I wasn't too clear.

In the US they use pg/mL  but over here is is nmol/L.

Different units entirely and I just want to know how to convert from one to the other.

Thanks,
Julie (recovering from a nasty, nasty screwed-up, painful EC this morning)


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Thanks for replying but maybe you misunderstood or maybe I wasn't too clear.
> 
> In the US they use pg/mL  but over here is is nmol/L.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks! 

I shall have 2 embryos put back tomorrow hopefully. 

One of my eggs had 3 sperm fertilise it - is that common?


----------

